

GSoC 2012 accepted organizations announced - buddhika
http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/program/accepted_orgs/google/gsoc2012

======
vgnet
For the first hours, not all organizations will be listed there, as listing
depends on having an up-to-date profile sent by admins. Don't fret if you
don't see your org there yet: there are 180 selected organizations, compare to
the number shown at the bottom of the page (88 as I write this).

------
swannodette
Clojure/core has been accepted for the first time. If you're a student and
you're excited about compilers, debuggers, logic programming, web development,
app-engine, android, audio, javascript, and more - consider submitting a
proposal idea or getting behind an existing one!

[http://dev.clojure.org/display/community/Google+Summer+of+Co...](http://dev.clojure.org/display/community/Google+Summer+of+Code+2012)

------
asb
Did the Python Software Foundation not apply this year?

~~~
vgnet
I would guess they did and that they were probably selected. It's just that
the list is still incomplete (180 orgs selected, displaying less than 100 as
of right now).

------
nvrmor
Most of the projects listed are pretty well known. I'm curious to see the rest
of the list.

------
batterseapower
Haskell.org has been accepted this year despite its non-presence on the list.

~~~
rryan
The list is actually just a list of accepted organizations who have filled out
their profile on Melange. Check back in a few days as all the orgs create
profiles.

------
DanBlake
Whats very interesting to see is libav present vs ffmpeg.

------
jefftchan
Interesting to see Twitter on the list!

------
sgonyea
Weren't Ruby groups trying really hard to get into GSoC? None were accepted.

~~~
atambo
jRuby was accepted: <http://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/org/google/gsoc2012/jruby>

